# Unable to install Java 6



## Diamond Geez (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello all, sorry if this is the wrong board for posting this.

I am unable to install Java update 6.3, the installation fails when on auto update.
So I have removed Java 5 from add/remove programmes as thought this may be the problem, but was not.
Went to Java and tried doing the online update but that failed to download, the offline update downloaded fine. Running the downloaded update fails as well giving the Windows Installer error "Error applying transforms, verify that the specified transform paths are valid"

Anyone know how to fix this problem?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

yes, you need to uninstall the old java with your add/remove program ,RESTART ,download & install the new. the new is 6 update 4.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Sun_Java_Runtime_Environment_d4648.html


----------



## Diamond Geez (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks GolferBob, that worked, had previously restarted but was still unable to load it. Downladed from the link and it installed fine.

As an aside, I wonder why the update on the Java site is only at 6U3 and not 6U4?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i don't know ,maybe you get ud4 at the java site but they just have not changed the page.


----------



## Diamond Geez (Jun 18, 2004)

Bob, it actually downloaded 6U3 from Java, but would not install! So dont know why they are not up to date lol.
These are the files I downloaded.
jre-6u3-windows-i586-p-s 13.9 MB (install and run from H/D)
jre-6u3-windows-i586-p-iftw 376 KB (Internet install)


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Java version 6u4 is here. Whereever else you may have downloaded from is not the official Sun Download website. The Sun download website is always up-to-date. The only download a websurfer needs is the JRE download. The JSE download is for software developement kit (JDK) in Java.

Note: Get the Installation Instructions and ReleaseNotes from the links, and in order to download you must accept the license before downloading from the Sun website after clicking on the Download button.

Cheers,

-- Tom


----------



## Diamond Geez (Jun 18, 2004)

Tom, thanks for that, I downloaded originally from http://www.java.com/en.


----------

